# ND snow geese



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

When do you think the birds will cross into ND? Did that storm basically kill the next couple weeks or do you think they will still push forwards?


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

If we get a couple of days in the 40s next week I think there will be a big push


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We saw around 25K or so this weekend, and they pushed north so go figure...and this was in ND.

It's all up to the weather right now for the push to get here, and the weatherman is not painting a bright future for awhile.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

So do you think next week will be too early for a trip?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Depends if the cold weather forecast holds true. Unless we're getting highs in the 40's it's going to be a slow process.


----------



## Mike Steinke (Feb 13, 2006)

There seems to be a "Hole" in the snow cover/line in the SW portion of ND. I am curious if there are any birds pushing to that area and wondering if the fields and ponds are starting to open? The weather people, who as we know aren't always right, say that the temps in this area should be moving to high thirties/low forties this weekend into next week.......Anyone know the "Scoop" on this theory?

:bowdown: Oh great snowgeese gods........

[/img]


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

goosebusters pulled out 12 north dakota snows out. It was really tough though. 2 billion canadas and 200 snows.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

goosebusters

I dont know were your huntin but I took along drive all over the southern part of the state. There was canadas flying but not half what I found last week. The ducks are gone and I only saw 2 snows mixed with some canadas. I have a feeling they are going to fly rate past ND this year. The snow line is devils lake there is barely any snow south of there all the fields are wide open. Its going to be a fast one better be ready when the start comin there not going to stop.

Forcast- Fri. 19, Sat.22, Sun.26, Mon. 29, Tues. 32, Wed. 31 this is the highs and the weather man said its going to get colder after wed. no chance for a warm up in march.

PS. dont tell me were your huntin keep it to yourself. Good Luck shootem while you can.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

I drove all over today by Ellendale, Ashley and a little further west and saw thousands of canadas with only one snow mixed in. I had reports comming in of 50 thousand snows south west of Larimore so I decided to go check it out but saw nothing. The funny thing is, we got pulled over by a sheriff in the area and he told us that he saw a few thousand in the area last week but they all seemed to have gone back south for the time being.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone liven in nd see any snows lately I dont need locations I can do my own scouting but I already spent $450 on gas this season and I only shot 23 birds. I just want to know if its worth going out again. Or should I just shoot some crows this weekend. I was watching the weather and there is supposed to be a big winter storm hitting the western to central part of SD and maybe parts of western ND. the storm is coming in from the south. I dont know what this will do to the birds hopefully it pushes them north we dont have any snow in the east central part of the state. But it is darn cold.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been out and seen a fair amount before the cold snap....but until things warm up I'd save your gas.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Your probably right cris I hunted before the cold snap for about 2 days and did pretty good I have been out scouting 3 times this week and there is just nothing I cant uderstand it SD has had the same weather we did and they have more snow than us whats up with them still killen birds. oh well guess I will get drunk in the jamestown run and shoot some crows on sunday.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think snows like to get too far north when the weather is "iffy". It's a survival thing for them and when the temps aren't above freezing and there's white stuff coming down....don't expect them to go north.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I am worried about our snow goose season SD has all that snow slowing the birds up but once they hit nd there isnt any snow to slow them down its going to be another fast one.  glad I got to shoot some early during the warm up.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

There is enough snow up by the border that will take awhile to melt. We have enough snow for a good year I think. Unless they sneak around the west closer to Minot. Cando area got pounded with snow a couple weeks ago. There will be a pretty solid snowline to hold em in ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> There is enough snow up by the border that will take awhile to melt. We have enough snow for a good year I think. Unless they sneak around the west closer to Minot. Cando area got pounded with snow a couple weeks ago. There will be a pretty solid snowline to hold em in ND.


The birds heading through Sask. can and will sneak west if possible....but the birds going to Hudson Bay probably won't.


----------

